# User Support > Forum Software Support >  jpg auto-resized?

## Jim Bevan

I've uploaded a jpg that is within the required limits (184 KB, 1200 x 1448), but when the upload is complete, it says it's only 79 KB, and it's pretty hard to see when I preview the post. What am I doing wrong? 

Here it is:

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's still the original size, it just doesn't display that way initially. If you right click and save the image it saves the same size. If you continue to click on it eventually it displays the full size in IE 8.

----------


## Jim Bevan

Yep, it eventually displays the full size in Firefox too.
I right-clicked on it, to save it, it says it's only 7KB. It's shrinking!
Anyways, it'll work -- I'll just say, "click to see full size" in the post.
Thanks!

----------

